# تفسير مزمور 150



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2021)

*تفسير مزمور 150  


كل المزامير السابقة هي مزامير تسبيح لأجل خلاص صنعه الله، ومازال يصنعه لأجل أتقيائه مدة حياتهم على الأرض. أما هذا المزمور فهو مزمور ترتيل وتسبيح لنفس أحبت الله لأجل نفسه، لا لخلاص قدمه، ولا لبركة حصلت عليها، بل هي تسبح الله الذي اكتشفت محبته وروعته وحلاوة وعذوبة شخصه، والمرنم يطلب أن نسبح الله بكل آلة يمكن أن نصل إليها رمزًا لكل عضو في جسدنا، بل كل خلجة في مشاعرنا. وهكذا سيكون حالنا في السماء إذ نرى الله في مجده (1كو12:13 +2كو18:3). وحين نرى مجده وما أعده لنا لن نكف عن التسابيح. وأحلى الآلات التي يحبها الله هي حناجرنا، وهناك ما هو أحلى، حتى إن لم ننطق بحناجرنا فهو يشعر بخفقات قلوبنا وخلجات مشاعرنا التي تنطق بالتسبيح له في حب. وهذا المزمور تسبح به الكنيسة في التوزيع (التناول) لتسبح الله على نعمته العظيمة التي أعطانا بها حياة.



آية (1): "هَلِّلُويَا. سَبِّحُوا اللهَ فِي قُدْسِهِ. سَبِّحُوهُ فِي فَلَكِ قُوَّتِهِ."

سبحوا الله في قدسه = وفي ترجمات كثيرة ومنها القبطية "في جميع قديسيه". أي سبحوا الله الذي جعل هؤلاء القديسين لهم نفس صورته وانعكست عليهم أنوار بهائه هنا نرى أنفسنا ونحن نسبح، وقد وقفنا في صفوف الملائكة والقديسين أمام عرش الله أي قدسه، والكل يسبحه. لذلك نرتل هذا المزمور أثناء التوزيع. والمسيح وسطنا. سبحوه في فلك قوته = أو "في جلد قوته" = الجلد هو السماء وهناك نوعين من الجلد جلد السماء أي الطبقة التي تحمل السحاب. وجلد الكواكب والمقصود بها قبة السماء المرصعة بالنجوم. ونرى في كليهما قدرة الله على الخليقة. وجلد الكواكب يشير للكنيسة السماوية والنجوم يشيروا للقديسين فيها.



آية (2): "سَبِّحُوهُ عَلَى قُوَّاتِهِ. سَبِّحُوهُ حَسَبَ كَثْرَةِ عَظَمَتِهِ."

سبحوه على قواته = ومقدرته في الخلق وضبط الكون. سبحوه حسب كثرة عظمته = عظمته التي ظهرت في الخلقة وفي تجديدها بالتجسد والفداء.

هي دعوة للتسبيح بكل الآلات المعروفة. والمطلوب أن نسبح الله بكل قوتنا وبأعضائنا التي نجعلها آلات بر. وبحناجرنا وقلوبنا. وكل من يكرز بكلام الرب فهو يسبح بصوت بوق. والقديسين سلَّموا أجسادهم وأرواحهم للروح القدس فعزف الروح عليهم أعذب ألحان القداسة. الصور = بوق من ق


الآيات (3، 4): "سَبِّحُوهُ بِصَوْتِ الصُّورِ. سَبِّحُوهُ بِرَبَابٍ وَعُودٍ. سَبِّحُوهُ بِدُفّ وَرَقْصٍ. سَبِّحُوهُ بِأَوْتَارٍ وَمِزْمَارٍ."
رن الكبش أو الفضة (رمز لكلمة الله) سبحوه بدف ورقص= الدف هو (الرق). والرقص هو كنارة بحسب الترجمة السبعينية وترجمت في القبطية صفوف. وما أحلى أن تفهم أنها تعني صفوف المسبحين المنشدين لله.



الآيات (5): "سَبِّحُوهُ بِصُنُوجِ التَّصْوِيتِ. سَبِّحُوهُ بِصُنُوجِ الْهُتَافِ. كُلُّ نَسَمَةٍ فَلْتُسَبِّحِ الرَّبَّ. هَلِّلُويَا."

سَبِّحُوهُ بِصُنُوجِ التَّصْوِيتِ = هي قطع مستديرة نحاسية توضع في الأصابع.

 صُنُوجِ الْهُتَافِ = هو الدف المستخدم في الكنيسة القبطية. (ويُسَمَّى ناقوس).

كُلُّ نَسَمَةٍ فَلْتُسَبِّحِ الرَّبَّ = هنا وصل المرنم إلى الذروة، فهو يريد من كل إنسان أن يسبح ويسبح بكل حواسه وبكل أعضائه ومن قلبه.*​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2022)

*جميل جدااااا
الرب يبارك خدمتك*


----------

